
Storm Area 51, They Can't Stop All of Us - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storm_Area_51,_They_Can%27t_Stop_All_of_Us
======
billconan
I have had an idea for a Black Mirror episode based on this:

An alien was captured and studied in Area 51, and learned how to hack a
computer (or a cell phone he stole). The alien used the computer and pretended
to be a human and started the event on facebook, to get himself freed.

------
segfaultbuserr
Something like this is unimaginable in the pre-internet age. Is it the most
post-modern and post-internet event in the late 2010s?

But I wonder how many people will actually come. Time to get some popcorn.

